# Turning a MTB into a BMX!?



## BruteHeel (Aug 23, 2016)

Hey, all! I'll start by saying that I'm 6'8" and I'm 250 pounds. I'm currently riding the Specialized Rockhopper. They label it as a XXL frame and it fits me perfectly. As all of you here in this subforum are aware, finding bicycles our size can be near impossible! I'm very much into BMX. I rode a ton when I was younger and could still fit on the BMX style bikes. Now that I'm a fully grown adult, I just don't have the option to ride an average BMX bike. I looked into the SE Big Ripper which was designed for Big Black (RIP).. however, SE list that bike for riders that are a foot shorter than I. So, I decided to not waste the $1,000. My (normal sized) buddy purchased a Giant Talon 29er. I couldn't tell you the year. He keeps it at my house and he never rides it. He paid $800 for it and he said I could have it for $400. My goal is to transform it into a BMX for big guys. I can comfortably ride this bike and I know the sizing of it will be perfect for what I'm wanting. I know I need to install BMX axles to support the pegs. I've seen a few videos on that. I'm wanting to put a single speed drive train on it just like a BMX. What do you all think? Is this my best option being almost 7 feet tall? Or is there a BMX company out there that makes a bike my size? Any and all advice is much appreciated. 

Side note: I'm aware that barspins will be impossible on this bike but I'm not worried about that. 

Thank you for your time!


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

A 29er bike will never feel like a BMX bike and a Talon is not going to handle any sort of aggressive riding. The geometry is going to be all wrong.

I'm around your height and have had a few dirt jumpers and BMX bikes over the years. You might be able to find a used dirt jumper for your budget, most wont fit pegs though, especially anything with a suspension fork. 

Otherwise a few brands are making 24" freestyle BMX bikes. I love my WeThePeople Atlas and it fits like a glove with some 10" riser bars. FWIW I paid $400 for mine lightly used a few years back. Only complaint is the short top tube on long rides but the compact BMX geo works a lot better in bowls than my old dirt jumper.


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

like this one ?

https://www.modernbike.com/product-2126241085?gclid=CJuQs4HW99QCFVY2gQodhvwHEQ


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

Dude go custom and never look back. Yeah, it's gonna cost more up front... but who cares when you're riding a fkn rad bike for the next XX years?! You deserve it and no off-the-shelf bike is gonna feel non-stupid.


----------



## Crazy_Nate (Jun 18, 2017)

Why not just get a XXL framed 20" BMX? IIRC 21" ish top tube is around XL, 21.75 is XXL.

I think you'd be disappointed with a MTB conversion. The geometry is going to be pretty wonky for that.


----------



## BruteHeel (Aug 23, 2016)

scottzg said:


> Dude go custom and never look back. Yeah, it's gonna cost more up front... but who cares when you're riding a fkn rad bike for the next XX years?! You deserve it and no off-the-shelf bike is gonna feel non-stupid.


Do you recommend a certain company to use? Where would I start?


----------



## BruteHeel (Aug 23, 2016)

Crazy_Nate said:


> Why not just get a XXL framed 20" BMX? IIRC 21" ish top tube is around XL, 21.75 is XXL.
> 
> I think you'd be disappointed with a MTB conversion. The geometry is going to be pretty wonky for that.


Can you recommend a specific bike?


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

BruteHeel said:


> Do you recommend a certain company to use? Where would I start?


I don't really have someone i'd suggest specifically, i'm just a big guy and a hobbyist framebuilder and BMX is a total mystery. Umm, solid bikes? I think the first step would be finding a community who knew the custom BMX market.

Be forewarned, i'd expect a custom bmx frame to be >1000$ starting and the sky is the limit based on builder and materials, and a 4-6 month wait time is normal. When you consider that you're getting something for your specific wants/needs that should last indefinitely... i think it's still pretty cheap, and in your case it's going to be so far away from anything on the market that it's kind of a slam dunk if you're gonna use it.

I know you won't be able to put together something from commercial parts that will last/work as well as a custom option. If you ride the BMX regularly custom is cheaper.


----------



## Crazy_Nate (Jun 18, 2017)

I've only had GT and SE bikes. The GT was my favorite by far (I highly regret my mother selling it...). Was US made, even. Probably not any more these days.

But, I digress - you might have to narrow your search by who makes XXL frames. I know DK has frames (octane, maybe others) in that size.


----------



## Kopiaw (Jun 22, 2017)

Never hurts to try...especially if you can do all the tech work yourself...you're talking minimal cost with possible huge benefits!


----------



## Crazy_Nate (Jun 18, 2017)

Here's the DK: https://dkbicycles.com/collections/bikes/products/2017-dk-octane-proxxl-20

Haven't seen any others with a quick search. If you've ridden BMX, you'll appreciate a lot of the non-MTB geometry. Super low standover, steep headtube (with a noticeable offset), super stout frame. Hope you find what you're looking for


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

If you're talking custom BMX bikes, S&M has some solid options and goes up to a 23-24" TT. That being said, you might want to start with something off the shelf until you know what you want in terms of head angle, TT length, chainstay length, and BB height.

If you're wanting a dirt jumper instead, Black Market also does custom bikes (made by S&M) and have up to 24" TT options with taller headtubes for taller riders. 

Last I checked, both options were around $600-700. Not near as expensive as a custom MTB since most of the tubing is cheaper straight gauge steel and weight is not a consideration.


----------



## fnqkid (Jul 11, 2017)

I turned a GT Avalanche into a single speed XXL BMX for me, 6'5 250lbs. Great fun, pump tracks, cruising down the shops, better than worrying about one of my expensive MTBs









Sent from my XT1092 using Tapatalk


----------

